# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Քեզ  կսիրեմ, ինչ էլ լինի...

## Cindrella Man

Էս բառերը նոր  սիրահարվածի համար առանձնապես ծանրակշիռ  չեն  լինում սովորաբար: Իսկ երբ ասում ես գիտակցաբար, իրապես  սիրելով, ասես մի մեծ ներդրում ես անում. ներդրում,  որի իրական  արժեքը զգում ես  արդեն՝ դուրս լինելով ռոմանտիկ լեթարգիայից: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում արժե արդյոք, խոստանալ  նման  բան նրան ու ինքդ  քեզ: Ու ինչ է լինում, երբ այդ «ինչ էլ լինի»-ն լինում է...

----------


## Tirim-tim

Օշոյի "Любовь, свобода, одиночество" գրքից կարդացած մի հատված: 

Дорогая Маврин,

Ради тебя я взобрался бы на самую высокую гору и переплыл бы самое широкое море. Я вынес бы любые лишения за мгновение рядом с тобой.

P.S. Я зайду встретиться в тобой в четверг, если не будет дождя.

Կարծում եմ բավականին տիպիկ է շատ մարդկանց համար: Ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ մեկին սիրելու մասին խոսելը մի քիչ անիմաստ է: Գերադասել է սերը "տեսնելը", քան լսելը: Եթե ինձ ասեն "ինչ էլ լինի"-ն, հաստատ չեմ հավատա, հնարավոր է և ծիծաղեմ: Վստահաբար որոշ դեպքերում "սիրել ինչ էլ լինի"-ն գործում է մոր և երեխայի միջև: Բայց կարծում եմ հարցը էդ տեսակի սիրուն չի վերաբերվում:

----------

anahit96 (30.01.2012), aragats (10.11.2011), Freeman (11.11.2011), Lion (11.11.2011), Meme (10.11.2011), One_Way_Ticket (10.11.2011), Quyr Qery (08.08.2012), Renata (13.11.2011), Ribelle (12.11.2011), Ripsim (10.11.2011), Մինա (29.01.2012), Նանո (10.08.2012), Նիկեա (31.07.2013), Սլիմ (11.11.2011), Ֆոտոն (12.11.2011)

----------


## Cindrella Man

> Ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ մեկին սիրելու մասին խոսելը մի քիչ անիմաստ է: Գերադասել է սերը "տեսնելը", քան լսելը:


  Ես անձամբ հակված եմ այն մտքին, որ բոլորից  գերադասելին սերը  զգալն է փոխադարձաբար,  սակայն  լսելն ու տեսնելը դիմացինից, անբաժան են զգամունքից: Ասածս, համենայն  դեպս, վերաբերում է մարդկանց, որոնք էս  բառերը ավելի  հաճախ օգտագործում  են, երբ  իրենց  սիրուն  վտանգ  է սպառնում. այն է հեռավորությունը, ժամանակը, անձնական  այլ խնդիրները և այլն: Որոշ մարդիկ  ասես սիրային խոստումներ տալիս են  ոչ թե սիրած էակին,  այլ ինքներն  իրենց,  իրենք  իսկ դառնալով  դրանց գերին, երբ  հանկարց, օրինակ,  այդ «ինչ էլ  լինին» դառնում է դիմացինի դավաճանությունը, կամ «էլ չսիրելը» կամ հոգնելը:
  Ասելիքս այն  է, որ որքան էլ մարդու մտածելակերպը սթափ  լինի, մեկ է, երբ սիրում է նույնիսկ  տասնհինգերորդ  անգամ, միևնույն է իդեալական  է  թվում,  ու հավերժ  սիրելու  գաղափարը մեխանիկորեն  կցվում է իրեն,  ու հետո  երբ էդ սերն արդեն  չկա,  մնում են նա, իր խոստումը  և  իր հոգեբանությունը…

----------

Ameli (11.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Նանո (10.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.11.2011)

----------


## armen9494

Կարծում եմ սա էն ներելի "սուտ" խոստումներից ա. բացատրեմ թե ինչու:
Ես կարծում եմ՝ եթե խոստում ես տալիս, ուրեմն պարտավոր ես ինչ-որ մեկի կամ մի քանիսի, կամ էլ ինքդ քո առաջ:
Իմ համար մի պատճառ կա, ըստ որի կարող ես դրժել խոստումդ՝ դավաճանություն (կամ էլ էդ աստիճանի մի ուրիշ արարք):
Կարծում եմ էդ դեպքում "դրժելով" քո խոստումը դու նրա հանդեպ անարդարացի չես վարվում, կողքից տեսնող ոչ մի մարդ նույնիսկ չի էլ մտածի, որ դու սխալ ես անում, իսկ քո խղճի հանդեպ դու մաքուր ես:

Սա իմ կարծիքն է... :Smile:

----------

Cindrella Man (10.11.2011), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## mnowak

1997-ին ես սիրահարվեցի մի աղջկա ու սիրեցի իրան ... _էստեղ երկար պատմությունա_ ... ինքը հիմա ամուսնացելա ու երեխաներ ունի , սակայն կարող էինք իրար հետ լինել: 
Մինչ հիմա ես ում տեսնում եմ, իրան եմ տեսնում իրան եմ սիրում ... շատ կուզենաի մի ավարիաի մասնակցեի կամ մի բարձր տեղից ընկնեի ու հիշողությունս կորցնեի ... 
մոռանաի իրան, ազատ թողնեի իրան իմ հիշողությունից ... դրանից հետո նոր երևի կկարողանամ նորովի սիրեմ ու հարաբերություն ստեղծեմ...

----------

Ameli (11.11.2011), anahit96 (30.01.2012), armen9494 (10.11.2011), Cindrella Man (10.11.2011), Meme (11.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Մինա (29.01.2012), Մուշու (17.12.2014), Նիկեա (08.08.2012)

----------


## Meme

> 1997-ին ես սիրահարվեցի մի աղջկա ու սիրեցի իրան ... _էստեղ երկար պատմությունա_ ... ինքը հիմա ամուսնացելա ու երեխաներ ունի , սակայն կարող էինք իրար հետ լինել: 
> Մինչ հիմա ես ում տեսնում եմ, իրան եմ տեսնում իրան եմ սիրում ... շատ կուզենաի մի ավարիաի մասնակցեի կամ մի բարձր տեղից ընկնեի ու հիշողությունս կորցնեի ... 
> մոռանաի իրան, ազատ թողնեի իրան իմ հիշողությունից ... դրանից հետո նոր երևի կկարողանամ նորովի սիրեմ ու հարաբերություն ստեղծեմ...


Միամիտ շնորհակալության կոճակը սեղմեցի, բայց չէի ուզի, որովհետև չեմ ուզում, որ էսպես ծանր մտածեն մարդիկ, եթե սիրել եք, հիմա ինքը ամուսնացել է, պետք չէ բարդացնել իրավիճակը, ու մտածել ,եթե բոլորի մեջ իրեն եք տեսնում, ուրեմն միայն ավարիայից , կամ ավելի վատ դեպքից հետո նոր կգնտեք ձեր հաջողությունը....
Սենց շատ սխալ է մտածելը, ասեմ ինչու....հիմա եթե դուք բոլորի մեջ իրեն եք տեսնում, ուրեմն ինքը դարձել է նախ որպես երազանք ձեզ համար, որ չի իրականացել, հետո որպես իդեալ, իսկ էստեղ պետք չի վատ տրամադրվել, եթե բոլորի մեջ տեսնում եք իրեն, ուրեմն նրա ամեն հատկանիշը ձեզ համար ամենալավն է եղել ու կա , ու կգտնվի մեկը ու՞մ կսիրեք առանց թեկուզ ձեզ հետ վատ դեպք կատարվելու:
Նենց որ, պետք չի բարդացնել, հասկանում եմ, երևի դժվար է շատ, բայց պետք չէ կյանքի հանդեպ վատ տրամարվել, այն ինքը ձեզ կպարգևի հաջողություն ու մեծ սեր, առանց նրան սպասելու- սա պետք է լավ հիշել, որովհետև անսպասելին միշտ ավելի շուտ ու գեղեցիկ է լինում, քան երբ երկար սպասում եք նրան....
Կարծում եմ ճիշտ մեկնաբանեցի, միգուցե տուգանային ստանամ, երևի թեմայից դուրս է, բայց միևնույնն է գրեցի....

----------

armen9494 (11.11.2011), Lem (11.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> ... ու հետո  երբ էդ սերն արդեն  չկա,  մնում են նա, իր խոստումը  և  իր հոգեբանությունը…


Ո՞նց է լինում, որ էլ սեր չկա, չի լինում, ուեմն չի էլ եղել




> ... պետք չէ բարդացնել իրավիճակը, ու մտածել ,եթե բոլորի մեջ իրեն եք տեսնում, ուրեմն միայն ավարիայից , կամ ավելի վատ դեպքից հետո նոր կգնտեք ձեր հաջողությունը....


Ավտովթարը ամենակուլ հիշողություններց ազատվելու լավագույն միջոցներից մեկն է  պարզապես:




> .... եթե դուք բոլորի մեջ իրեն եք տեսնում, ուրեմն ինքը դարձել է նախ որպես երազանք ձեզ համար, որ չի իրականացել, հետո որպես իդեալ, իսկ էստեղ պետք չի վատ տրամադրվել, եթե բոլորի մեջ տեսնում եք իրեն, ուրեմն նրա ամեն հատկանիշը ձեզ համար ամենալավն է եղել ու կա , ու կգտնվի մեկը ու՞մ կսիրեք:


Այստեղ ուրիշ հարց էլ է ծագում, իսկ եթե նոր ընտրյալը թերություններ ունենա՞, իդեալականը կայուն իր տեղում կմնա, իսկ Նա' Իրականը աստիճանաբար ցած կգլորվի
Չէի ուզենա իմ խոսքերով հուսահատեցնել: Մեծ, շատ մեծ ուժ եմ մաղթում նրանց ովքեր պայքար ունեն, թեկուզ այն լինի հիշողություններ դեմ

Իսկ ես չէի ուզենա լսել "Քեզ կսիրեմ, ինչ էլ լինի..." խոսքերը իմ սիրելիի շուրթերից, քանի որ սա հենց այսպես էլ պետք է լինի, մի՞թե կասկած կա, որ ինչ-ինչ դեպքերում չես սիրի, այդ դեպքում ներիր, դու չես սիրում, առնվազն համակրում ես:

----------

anahit96 (30.01.2012), Meme (13.11.2011)

----------


## mnowak

Գիտեք ոնց ... ես քանի որ միշտ մերժված եմ եղել այն անձանցից ում սիրել եմ ... ես հույս գրեթե չունեմ որ էլ ինչոր բան կլինի նենց որ լինի զգացմունքային...
հիմա կարողա լինի մենակ նրա համար որ լինի ... որ ոչ ես ու ոչ ինքը կյանքում մենակ չլինենք ... բայց Ա. Էտ մեկը չկա , Բ. հավերժ սերը ռեալ չի լինի Գ. հավատարիմ կլինեմ , բայց եթե մի թեթև կասկած եղավ հակառակ կողմից ամենինչ վայրկյանական կքանդվի անվերադարձ...
Իսկ էն ախչկան ... հիմա արթեն ջահել կնոջը  :Sad:  - ես կսիրեմ միշտ .... սակայն չեմ ուզենա տեսնեմ նույնիսկ հանկարծակի ...

----------

Ameli (11.11.2011), anahit96 (30.01.2012), Meme (13.11.2011)

----------


## S.Adi.

Ես հասկանում եմ Ձեզ...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինչքան էլ որ սիրեմ ու միտքս սիրահարված լինի, «ինչ էլ լինի» կամ «մինչև կյանքի վերջ, «հավերժ» բնորոշումներից զերծ եմ մնում մի պարզ պատճառով. այս խոսքերին անպայման հաջորդում են մի քանի լռելյայն մտքեր, օրինակ՝ «այսօրվա դրությամբ, ինչ էլ լինի, սիրում եմ» կամ «եթե ոչինչ չփոխվի, գժի պես սիրում եմ»: Մենք պատասխանատու չենք հաջորդ պահին տեղի ունեցածի համար:

Տվյալ պահին մենք միայն տվյալ պահի մասին ենք խոսում, և դա բնական է:  :Smile:  Նման խոսքեր լսելիս միշտ էլ ես այսպես եմ մտածում ու ինձ խաբված չեմ զգա, եթե հաջորդ պահին էդպես չի, ախր դա էլ բնական է:  :Smile:

----------

Cindrella Man (12.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Ripsim (12.11.2011), Սելավի (12.11.2011)

----------


## Սելավի

Միանշանակ  համաձայն  եմ  Ֆոտոնի  արտահայտած  մտքերին:  Որովհետև  մենք  հենց  հիմա  ենք  ապրում,  այս  պահին,  մենք  վաղվա  օրը   չենք  կարող  ապրել  այս  պահին, վաղը՝  իր  օրն  է  ապրելու,  իր  բոլոր  հրաշքներով  ու  անակնկալներով  հանդերձ: 
 Մի  փորձեք  կառավարելի,  կամ  կանխորոշված  պահեք  ձեր  վաղվա  օրը,  դա  ձեզ  ցավ  կպատճառի:  Թույլ  տվեք  որ  ցանկացած  երևույթ,  իրադարձություն   տեղի  ունենա  այնպես,  ինչպես  ընթացքը  կթելադրի   և  դուք  էլ  այդ  ամենը  ընդունեք  այնպես  ինչպես  որ  կա:
 Եվ  ուզում  եմ  մի  բան     ավելացնել՝   մի  վախեցեք  սիրելուց,  թեկուզ  այդ  սերը  անպատասխան  մնա,  թեկուզ  հետագայում  կորցնեք  այդ  սիրուն: 
 Ավելի  լավ  է  սիրեք  ու    չհասնեք  կամ  կորցնեք,   քան  ընդհանրապես  ամբողջ  կյանքի ընթացքում   չիմանաք,  թե  ինչ  բան  է  սիրելը,  սիրահարված  լինելը:

----------

CactuSoul (08.08.2012), Renata (13.11.2011), Ripsim (12.11.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> Ավելի  լավ  է  սիրեք  ու    չհասնեք  կամ  կորցնեք,   քան  ընդհանրապես  ամբողջ  կյանքի ընթացքում   չիմանաք,  թե  ինչ  բան  է  սիրելը,  սիրահարված  լինելը:


Լրիվ համաձայն, ավելի լավ է դուք խոստովանեք ձեր սերը ու (հնարավոր է) լսեք ձեզ "ցավեցնող" պատասխան, քան լռեք, մոռանաք նրան ու մի օր գա, որ իմանաք, որ նա էլ ձեզ էր սիրում, բայց արդեն ուշ է :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. ոնց որ թեմայից մի փոքր շեղվեցի :Blush:  բայց դե հիմքում սերն է :Love:

----------

Նիկեա (08.08.2012)

----------


## Նիկեա

Կարծում եմ իրական սերը կարիք չունի որևիցէ խոստման:Սիրում ես ու վերջ:Հաստատ կեսդ զգում է քո սերը ու չի սպասում որևէ խոստման:Եթե դա այն իրական մեծ սերն է որ պատահում է կյանքում մի անգամ կտևի հավերժ մինչև մահը չբաժանի նրանց:Ու պարտադիր չէ տալ խոստումներ որոնք ինչ ինչ հանգամանքների արդյունքում հնարավոր է չկատարվեն:

----------

